# Problems installing port devel/py-qt4-dbussupport



## ro (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all

FreeBSD 9.0 amd64

Installing devel/py-qt4-dbussupport stop whith:

```
...
The PyQt .sip files will be installed in /usr/local/share/py-sip/PyQt4.
pyuic4, pyrcc4 and pylupdate4 will be installed in /usr/local/bin.
Generating the C++ source for the QtCore module...
Creating the Makefile for the QtCore module...
Generating the C++ source for the Qt module...
Creating the Makefile for the Qt module...
Creating top level Makefile...
Creating QPy support library for QtCore Makefile...
Creating QPy support libraries Makefile...
Creating pyuic4 wrapper...
Creating pyuic4 Makefile...
pylupdate4 and pyrcc4 will not be built because the Qt XML module is missing.
Creating pyqtconfig.py...
===>  Building for py27-qt4-dbussupport-4.9.6
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/py-qt4-dbussupport.
```
textproc/qt4-xml installed on my system:

```
# pkg_info -c qt4-xml-4.8.4
Information for qt4-xml-4.8.4:
Comment:
Qt XML library
#
```
Can anybody help me?
10x


----------

